# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужен драйвер АТОЛЛ

## Solovec

Нужен драйвер АТОЛЛ не требующий электронного ключа. Это ниже версии 6. Если у кого-то есть, скиньте, буду весьма признателен.

----------


## pata

Держи DTO6_2008_11_13 Cкачать

----------

o-bol (25.03.2012)

----------


## Solovec

Спасибо большое))

---------- Post added at 12:31 ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 ----------

Тема клоц

----------

